# You Tube Greatness



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

MICHIGAN BUFFIE BEATDOWN RAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

AaronJohn said:


> MICHIGAN BUFFIE BEATDOWN RAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We can all admit though, there is truly nothing like a 30 minute buffy beatdown.....


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

HopHead42 said:


> We can all admit though, there is truly nothing like a 30 minute buffy beatdown.....


ADMITTEDLY NEVER SHOT A BUFFIE. field hunter here...


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

There’s a guy who calls himself Kansas outdoors or something. Kind of tall and thin. He is one hell of a pass shooter.

I actually shot alongside him without realizing it and it was an unbelievable morning on Snowgeese at Cheyenne bottoms.

Once his YouTube channel showed up on my feed, I was scratching my head because I was sure I recognized him. Well then I recognized the cover, and then he identified where he was at and I put two and two together.

He goes every day, and pulls geese out of the sky at extreme range all season long.

That’s his deal.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> MICHIGAN BUFFIE BEATDOWN RAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Or his video where he reviews a gun he’s never even shot


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Exactly how many constitutes one "beat down"?

I believe there were five buffies taken in said video, so is this 5.4 beat downs?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> People shooting over dogs that are running crazy through the spread.


This is my number one pet peeve by far! I cringe every time I see it. I'm just waiting for the dog to get shot.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I watch lots of duck/goose hunting videos. I do not like the ones that camera zoom is not good and they are shooting at a dot in the sky. Also don't like them to talk too much.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Exactly how many constitutes one "beat down"?
> 
> I believe there were five buffies taken in said video, so is this 5.4 beat downs?
> 
> View attachment 633217


I believe I would have to be there to properly rate this. Send me an invite next time. Please and thank you


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Results not typical, but sometimes possible. There's usually a four man goose over duck limit at Muskegon each year and I've been blessed to be on two of them.

Rumor is maybe five goose limit next year. Love to put a "36" on the card. Maybe even a 37 if we catch an odd ball in a flock.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

My two favorites to watch are Freelance Duck Hunter (I think their videos are put together really well plus I love watching all his adventures with his senior dad ["Fumbles"]. I really hope my kids are down for adventures like that with me when I'm an old man). The other one I like is Outdoor Limits. He seems like a genuinely good person that I'd love to hunt with. He does solo stuff as well as group hunts (although unfortunately I've seen plenty of guys shooting over top of their dogs on those group hunts...but I've seen real good trigger discipline from him at least in those instances).


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> To be honest I don’t think YouTube channels are really geared toward most people on this forum, but young teens.
> 
> Last winter we were stuck in Minneapolis during a storm on the way back from Bozeman. On the shuttle to the hotel I could hear my 13yr old whispering to my wife about some guy on the shuttle. First stop the guy gets off and the 13yr old jumps off to take a picture with him. Some famous YouTube ice fishing star. I’ve never seen or heard of him but the 13yr old and all his friends knew exactly who he was


was it a little short guy that looks like a pat? i can't tell if hes 13 or 43...but yeah hes pretty popular if thats the one im thinking of.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

1st time i seen his youtube i wasn't sure if he was a guy/girl and if 13yr old or 40yr old. haha. has some good vids tho.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

That kid is fun to watch. Like it or not I respect the hell out of someone who not only goes through all the work to have a successful hunt/fishing trip, but also catches it on film. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Skip said:


> That kid is fun to watch. Like it or not I respect the hell out of someone who not only goes through all the work to have a successful hunt/fishing trip, but also catches it on film.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


bastard catches the snot outa burbot. jealous.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 1st time i seen his youtube i wasn't sure if he was a guy/girl and if 13yr old or 40yr old. haha. has some good vids tho.


I still don't know. And ive asked him. Wont answer


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ajkulish said:


> I still don't know. And ive asked him. Wont answer


lol if you google Fish'n more....the autofill tries to complete the search with 'age'


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

It is truly one of the great mysteries of our time. His answer to me is that he is 100. Unlikely, but I don't have enough evidence to rule it out.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Gamekeeper said:


> I don’t find Claudio Ongaro’s channel to be too bad. They seem like decent guys that I’d like to go hunting with.


couple of his guys are absolute douche bags! And they have gotten worse since the show started.. if you go with h8m you better have 4 buddy’s with you or the 18k he’s going to charge for either 1 or 5 guys for 2.5 days


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Rut Daniels is the best hunter on YouTube. 

“If the trigger’s gold, the bird will fold”
“He didn’t go...20”


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Ontario Gunner said:


> couple of his guys are absolute douche bags! And they have gotten worse since the show started.. if you go with h8m you better have 4 buddy’s with you or the 18k he’s going to charge for either 1 or 5 guys for 2.5 days


what is it about them you don’t like?
Most 3 day packages are 3k+ per gun if all inclusive.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"Da Outdoor Hour" is simply brilliant. Would love to hunt with that guy some day. Seems to be the kind of guy that would shoot a limit of geese and some ducks on his first field hunt and then ask you why you say it's so hard.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> "Da Outdoor Hour" is simply brilliant. Would love to hunt with that guy some day. Seems to be the kind of guy that would shoot a limit of geese and some ducks on his first field hunt and then ask you why you say it's so hard.
> 
> View attachment 635889
> 
> ...


Good friend of mine, I'll get you guys hooked up next season for sure! haha


----------

